# France 18-19 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2008)

Bordeaux v Toulouse

18/10/2008 18:00 BST
  1.65 3.30 5.20 All Bets (23) 
Caen v Grenoble

18/10/2008 18:00 BST
  1.90 3.05 4.00 All Bets (23) 
Monaco v Nice

18/10/2008 18:00 BST
  2.15 2.90 3.40 All Bets (23) 
Nantes v St.Etienne

18/10/2008 18:00 BST
  2.70 2.90 2.60 All Bets (24) 
Paris SG v Lorient

18/10/2008 18:00 BST
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (22) 
Sochaux v Le Havre

18/10/2008 18:00 BST
  1.85 3.10 4.20 All Bets (23) 
Lyon v Lille

18/10/2008 20:00 BST
  1.50 3.60 6.25 All Bets (21) 
Auxerre v Rennes

19/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.35 2.90 3.00 All Bets (23) 
Le Mans v Nancy

19/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.10 2.95 3.50 All Bets (23) 
Valenciennes v Marseille

19/10/2008 20:00 BST
  3.50 2.95 2.10 All Bets (23)


----------

